# Bonjour from NC (lol)



## neezer (Apr 17, 2008)

*i just wanted to say hello to everyone!  im excited to find another board full of people who love makeup like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*


----------



## kalikana (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello! Welcome to Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have fun posting


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 17, 2008)

Hiya !


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## makeupNdesign (Apr 17, 2008)

Welcome, you will have so much fun here


----------



## Janice (Apr 17, 2008)

Glad to have you! Thanks for supporting the site.


----------



## neezer (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupNdesign* 

 
_Welcome, you will have so much fun here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
and that i AM! lol i love this place, today was my day off and i sat here most of the day chatting lol!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

